# Post-Workout Protein?



## mizuki~ (May 25, 2010)

So I've been trying to lose weight and get toned (not ripped!) lately and I'm not quite sure what to do after work-outs. I want to burn fat, not muscle and I've heard you need protein or protein shakes after working out do so. Anybody have any good information or tips on what to do post-workout? Are protein shakes a good idea? And if so, any suggestions on which brand? TIA!


----------



## dietcokeg (May 25, 2010)

I was actually wondering the same stuff and i came across a website Foods that Speed Metabolism Foods Increase Metabolism and Burn Body Fat 

On another website, they also talked about post-workout food and said to only eat protien or carbohyates, never fat. For protein you looking at eggs and also i read that cottage cheese is great post workout bc it has a rare protein that releases energy slowly to help curb your cravings. 

As for proties shakes, ive never actually used them but because they are liquid they reach your blood faster which is what is desiered when working out - in the website above, they go into detail about it. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 25, 2010)

You can get the body you want without the shakes and stuff. The added protein post workout is sort of like the icing on the cake. It's best to eat something with carbs before not anything heavy though. Usually I have a piece of fruit. I usually eat a meal after I work out and it always has protein in whatever I end up making.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 26, 2010)

i drink protein shakes after strenuous workouts. It helps your muscles repair and rebuild. 

My favorites are EAS powder vanilla whey protien. 
& GNC chocolate caramel vanillia whey protien.

I'll mix that soy milk, a banana, and ice and it tastes SOOO good.


----------



## Funtabulous (May 26, 2010)

I just eat a can of tuna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, pre workout a SIMPLE carbohydrate (like fruit, a banana would work well) is best! The energy will be released into the blood pretty quickly. Google the glycemic index for more information.


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2010)

eat a can of tuna.
or
get a single serving greek yogurt with honey, and add a scoop of chocolate or vanilla powder Muscle Milk.  Tastes like cheesecake and is packed with protein.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (May 27, 2010)

yes ! Greek yogurt is the shizz...I eat it all the time with strawberries. 

Greek yogurt is the only thing keeping me from being vegan. I can give up everything so easy but the greek yogurt Im keeping !


----------



## lara (May 27, 2010)

I eat a can of tuna in springwater or scoff a couple of hard boiled eggs.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you all for your tips! I've been switching up between canned tuna, egg whites and Muscle Milk Light. Will try the greek yogurt, honey and MM!

BTW Shimmer (or anybody who's tried Muscle Milk), how often do you take Muscle Milk? The container says 2 scoops 2-3x a day but that seems a bit much..


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2010)

when i used to work out all the time, i used syntha six protein powder mixed with milk after workouts. it fills you up too, so it keeps you from snacking after workouts when you're hungry. the chocolate milkshake flavour is the bees knees.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_when i used to work out all the time, i used syntha six protein powder mixed with milk after workouts. it fills you up too, so it keeps you from snacking after workouts when you're hungry. the chocolate milkshake flavour is the bees knees._

 
BSN's Lean Dessert has some tasty flavors too. I do recall that Syntha 6 has a pretty high fat content, so that may not fit everyones eating plan.


----------

